
How India became the world’s leader in internet shutdowns - shalmanese
https://www.technologyreview.com/2020/08/19/1006359/india-internet-shutdowns-blackouts-pandemic-kashmir/
======
shalmanese
archive.is link: [https://archive.is/fEBMx](https://archive.is/fEBMx)

